# Bersa 380 last round jamming.



## ScienceWizard

After allot of research and finally deciding to add a Bersa 380 to my current collection, I am stumped. I am looking for some experienced guidance as to how to eliminate a jam. The weapon was purchased used and in great shape. It came with one factory magazine. I have put about 250 rounds through it and love the feel and accuracy. Have been using WWB ammo. It seems that each time I reload and fire the magazine the 7th or last shell causes a jam. Has anyone else experienced this last shell jamming issue in the past? Could it be the Magazine spring being compressed from previous owners, and loosing its "umph" to raise the last shell to proper height? If you think its the Magazine can I fix it myself? Thanks for any ideas you can present.


----------



## Geezer Squid

Lots of good info here: Thunder .380 and Thunder .380 CC Models


----------



## ScienceWizard

Geezer Squid, 

Thank you! for the reply, I'l check it out today. Did learn how to take the Magazine apart by looking at the schematic and video on U-Tube. Sure had "STUFF" in there. May have to go to the range to see if it made any type of difference with the last Last Round FTL.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Sounds like a magazine problem.
Weak spring

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1

AirForceShooter said:


> Sounds like a magazine problem.
> Weak spring
> 
> AFS


...Or, more likely, just very dirty inside.

A dirty interior would impede the spring, making it seem weak.


----------



## ScienceWizard

Well Gentlemen and ladies, The few responses were taken in stride and action has begun. I swabed and lightly lubed the Magazine. Went to the range and the same issue surfaced. 7th shell jammed, each time I reloaded. I came home and called Eagle Imports in NJ., asking them if they have heard of this occuring. The lady I talked to said if I think it is a defective Magazine, send it in and they would be happy to replace it. I told her that I thought it was just the spring, and I would like to purchase a new one. They sent out a new spring to try for free!! Great service from the importer. The woman on the phone also have me information if I needed to send the Pistol back to the factory for them to look at. I compared the existing spring with ne new one I just received. There is a 1/4" difference, (new spring longer) in the old and the new spring. I have replaced the spring and will let you know what the outcome is at the range this coming week when I get there. Thanks for the sugestions and help *AirForceShooter & SteveM1911A1*


----------



## recoilguy

Good luck with the new spring and with your little Bersa.

RCG


----------



## SMann

Magazines are not supposed to be lubricated. Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## ScienceWizard

Finaly made it to the Range after returning from a family vacation. New spring was installed in magazine, and I shot 70 rounds without a single jam or stovepipe. I have to publicly thank the staff at Eagle Imports and Bersa for sending the new spring. I am calling my contact and thanking her for the exceptional service and letting her know that the Pistol works perfectly in my opinion. Great little gun and very accurate. Looking at a Bersa Thunder 380 Plus for my wife, or maybe me(??) !


----------



## ronmail65

Just got a new Bersa 380 and took it to the range today. I put 100 rounds through it and had the same problem. About every other magazine, the last round would jam when feeding. The dude at the range said, I should give it 200 rounds to see if it works itself out. What do you think?

I also ordered a second mag from Bersa. When I get that, I'll be able to compare the mag to see if there's any difference between the 2.

I also noticed another company named "Pro Mag" selling 2 packs of these on Gunbroker in the $35 to $45 range. Any experience with these?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It's either the magazine, or...

You could be "limp wristing" the gun.
If you don't hold it very, very tightly and consistently, including during follow-through, the slide won't come all the way back to grab the hold-open catch.

The diagnostic is to mark each magazine with a number or letter, and carefully watch to see if the problem occurs with the same magazine(s) all of the time, or with all of the magazines some of the time.
If it always happens with one or two magazines, and only with those, then it's the magazines. If it sometimes happens with every magazine, it's more likely your technique.


----------



## berettatoter

ronmail65 said:


> Just got a new Bersa 380 and took it to the range today. I put 100 rounds through it and had the same problem. About every other magazine, the last round would jam when feeding. The dude at the range said, I should give it 200 rounds to see if it works itself out. What do you think?
> 
> I also ordered a second mag from Bersa. When I get that, I'll be able to compare the mag to see if there's any difference between the 2.
> 
> I also noticed another company named "Pro Mag" selling 2 packs of these on Gunbroker in the $35 to $45 range. Any experience with these?


The infamous "last round jam" could be the fault of the spring in the magazine. I would just get different ones to see if the same problem continues.


----------



## ronmail65

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's either the magazine, or...
> 
> You could be "limp wristing" the gun.
> If you don't hold it very, very tightly and consistently, including during follow-through, the slide won't come all the way back to grab the hold-open catch.
> 
> The diagnostic is to mark each magazine with a number or letter, and carefully watch to see if the problem occurs with the same magazine(s) all of the time, or with all of the magazines some of the time.
> If it always happens with one or two magazines, and only with those, then it's the magazines. If it sometimes happens with every magazine, it's more likely your technique.


Could be "limp wristing". It's the smallest gun I've had so I was still trying to find my grip on it. But, the fact that this seemed to only happen on the last round makes me think it might be mag spring.

Thanks also for the suggestion on labeling mags for diagnostic purposes.

Do you have any experience with the "Pro Mag" Bersa mags?


----------



## ronmail65

berettatoter said:


> The infamous "last round jam" could be the fault of the spring in the magazine. I would just get different ones to see if the same problem continues.


Yeah... that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

ronmail65 said:


> ...Do you have any experience with the "Pro Mag" Bersa mags?


Nope. Sorry.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

while i have no experience with them i do remember reading how they are very picky about the type of gun they work well in.... for instance they may have a greap rep with cz but not so great with hk....

very hit or miss

From their website.... *"If there's one characteristic of ProMag magazines and accessories we vow never to change"*
and
*"Dependability isnt taken for granted"*

guess it depends on how you read it.....


----------



## ronmail65

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> while i have no experience with them i do remember reading how they are very picky about the type of gun they work well in.... for instance they may have a greap rep with cz but not so great with hk....
> 
> very hit or miss
> 
> From their website.... *"If there's one characteristic of ProMag magazines and accessories we vow never to change"*
> and
> *"Dependability isnt taken for granted"*
> 
> guess it depends on how you read it.....


Thanks for the input.

I've been reading / hearing that extra Bersa mags are hard to come by and that they are expensive. Therefore, I would expect more folks to be trying the ProMags which are seemingly more plentiful and less expensive. But, surprisingly, nobody seems to have any experience with them.


----------



## AirForceShooter

I have 3 Pro-Mags.
One wore out in about a year. Stopped holding the slide back after the last round.
1 is flawless
1 really hasn't been used enough to tell.

AFS


----------



## recoilguy

I have heard through friends with Bersas that no aftermarket mag has proven to work well in Bersas. Most Bersa owners. ( all 12 of them) ((its a joke ))......say only Bersa mags in Bersas no matter how inexpensive the aftermarket ones are.

I would direct you to the Bersa chat page but they are as unfriendly a bunch as there is on the web especially to new comers and anyone who likes Glocks Rugers Taurus Kimbers or any gun not made in Argentina. Well except for the high quality Florida gun that starts with a K. 

Bersas don't like Pro-Mags from what my buddies with Bersas tell me.

RCG


----------



## ScienceWizard

I have read a lot of reviews on after market magazines. Up to about a year ago, Pro-Mag did not get ratings that were very good. I attemped to try one for fit at a local gun show, and the fit and finish just did not seem correct. Alot of grind going in and hard to release coming out. Just a bit to large in some spot. Walked away and bought a Magazine direct from Eagle Imports in New Jersey (Bersa). Very pleased with the factory Mag., and great group to deal with so far. I have also changed my grip when firing the weapon as others have stated. I am not getting my 7th round jam/stovepipe any longer. I can not say if it is the new Mag Spring, or the Grip. 

Good luck with you issue, try grip change first, less expensive. I am so pleased with the Thunder 380 I just purchased a second wepon for my Son's Birthday. Great Firearm for the money.


----------



## ronmail65

ScienceWizard said:


> I have read a lot of reviews on after market magazines. Up to about a year ago, Pro-Mag did not get ratings that were very good. I attemped to try one for fit at a local gun show, and the fit and finish just did not seem correct. Alot of grind going in and hard to release coming out. Just a bit to large in some spot. Walked away and bought a Magazine direct from Eagle Imports in New Jersey (Bersa). Very pleased with the factory Mag., and great group to deal with so far. I have also changed my grip when firing the weapon as others have stated. I am not getting my 7th round jam/stovepipe any longer. I can not say if it is the new Mag Spring, or the Grip.
> 
> Good luck with you issue, try grip change first, less expensive. I am so pleased with the Thunder 380 I just purchased a second wepon for my Son's Birthday. Great Firearm for the money.


Can you elaborate on "grip change"? Exactly how are you holding the pistol that makes it more effective?

Thanks!


----------



## ScienceWizard

ronmail65

Im no expert but it seems to work. I read that you should hold the pistol with your strong hand tight enough so as to just start to quiver, not shake, just a very strong grip. Exhale half breath goes out Squeeze the triger once sight picture is where you want it. Keep hands strong. I have included the site I read this on. Hope it helps. Im sure that others in this forum can be a better source of info. The Bersa 380 as stated earlier is a fantastic firearm.

Check this out. How to shoot a handgun accurately by Massad Ayoob Issue #85


----------



## 45Sidekick

sounds like a mag problem as most everyone is saying. i had a 22 that did the same thing cuz the mag follower would get stuck almost all the way to the top. i just tore the mag apart scrubbed the inside for derbris, checked to see if there was any kind of bend or ping that would catch the follower. then last i tugged on the spring, since it was a really old 22, but that worked for me...


----------



## ronmail65

ScienceWizard said:


> ronmail65
> 
> Im no expert but it seems to work. I read that you should hold the pistol with your strong hand tight enough so as to just start to quiver, not shake, just a very strong grip. Exhale half breath goes out Squeeze the triger once sight picture is where you want it. Keep hands strong. I have included the site I read this on. Hope it helps. Im sure that others in this forum can be a better source of info. The Bersa 380 as stated earlier is a fantastic firearm.
> 
> Check this out. How to shoot a handgun accurately by Massad Ayoob Issue #85


Thanks for the advice and I will check the website!

As an update, I shot another 60 rounds Friday night swapping between the original Bersa mag (black) that came with the gun and a new Bersa mag (stainless). I was using different target ammo this time (basically whatever the range has because I have to purchase and shoot their stuff). Anyway -- flawless. Not a single FTF, FTE, etc... I really paid attention to my grip and shooting process. I shot quite accurately -- at least for me. I'm feeling much better now. Maybe it was just break-in / ammo / grip issues.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...As I originally wrote, you were limp-wristing.
It wasn't the magazines.


----------



## ronmail65

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...As I originally wrote, you were limp-wristing.
> It wasn't the magazines.


Still not convinced of that. The problem only happened on the last round of just about every magazine (or the firing of the second to last round). Is limp wristing a typical pattern of behavior that only happens when firing the second to last round of a magazine? Not trying to be defensive about my grip, it just doesn't seem a likely cause. If it was happening more randomly, then I'd tend to agree.

Seems more like magazine break-in, or maybe I did a better cleaning between these two outings.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I quote you:


ronmail65 said:


> ...I shot another 60 rounds Friday night swapping between the original Bersa mag...and a new Bersa mag...Anyway -- flawless. *Not a single FTF, FTE*, etc...*I really paid attention to my grip and shooting process.* I shot quite accurately -- at least for me. I'm feeling much better now. *Maybe it was just* break-in / ammo / *grip issues*. [emphasis added]


If you continue to "[pay] attention to [your] grip and shooting process," and the failures cease, then you will factually know what the problem was.


----------



## Deadwood

Go to Bersa Chat. In spite of what someone else said these are very friendly and helpful people on this forum. We all own Bersa's in all the caliber's and you can get a wealth of information here.


----------



## recoilguy

It is often hard to understand the problem when the gun functions correctly, and the operator does not. The hardest theing to understand or admit sometimes is that the problem is not with the machine. 

RCG


----------



## Themajickman

It appears you've resolved your problem. But I have to say, I've been a member of the Bersa chat forum for a couple of years and I highly recommend going there for any Bersa related issues you may have. And, in my experience and opinion, I have to totally disagree with the earlier statement statement that "They are as unfriendly a bunch as there is on the web" .


----------

